# Reely reel opinions?



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm looking at getting a new spin reel in the next week or so, it will be used for all kinds of situations since it will only really be my 3rd reel. So fishing for random stuff to that I might find in estuaries to around the bay for snapper and when I can't help myself if I'm in distance of some tuna etc. I know its asking allot from a reel to cover a range of bases. Also i'm looking in the sizes of 3000-4000. I know there's plenty of reels out there but I have thought about 3 which are in various price ranges. First is the new stradic FJ ($199), 2nd is Abu Soron SX ($119) and 3rd is the Abu Orra S ($95). All 3 say they have 5-6 corrosion resistant bearings, sealed carbon drag and at least 6kg drag I believe. Now my problem is that I don't really know much about reels and to a novice they all sound the same to me but with varying prices. Obviously it will cop a bit of water from being on the yak, I always lightly rinse and sponge my reels after the trips. Is there any reason why people would go with the more expensive option? Weight doesn't bother me since I've never felt tired from casting.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bruus

I can only speak for the Abu Soron, as I have had one for the past 2 years and never had any issue with it. I exclusively use it on the ocean, and apart from the usual "rinse and lube", I have not really done any other major maintenance on it. It feels light in the hand, yet is incredibly tough. Very smooth drag, and comes with a spare spool. I have matched it with an Innovator Viper rod and the combination is deadly on kingies and bonito. I think it is a very well priced reel that is tough and pretty much maintenance free. I keep looking for signs of corrosion being in constant contact with saltwater, yet have not found one speck of it. For the price, it is unbeatable in my opinion.
Cheers


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Fj stradic. I have a 3000 and love it. Really fast retrieve rate which is perfect for pelagics. 
The stradics have a great reputation as a tough reel. It feels rock solid and strong with the aliminium frame. And lets face it if something does go wrong the 2 big companies ( daiwa and shimano) are both great for servicing and parts.


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

I didn't know the Stradic F's were sporting carbon drags now? I thought you had to retro-fit them. At any rate I was looking at picking up the Abu Soron from Cabelas a couple of months back. Ended up going with a run-out Stradic FI for about $150 instead. Very happy with the Stradic, and by all accounts the FJ is not only better but also sports the same drag system as last year's Stella. Pretty sure it only comes with one spool though. The only Abu I own is an omega which "went" fantastic until last weekend when I loaned it to a friend of mine who slipped and fell on it.

In terms of price difference v quality between the three, my uninformed opinion says it would be combination of quality of components vs marketing vs brand recognition.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

I just picked up a Diawa Coastal, 3000. 7 CRB, all the specs one woudl like in a mid price reel.. and then some.. at the price of an entry level reel.. It sounds like a kayakers wet dream....
I believe it is basically a Daiwa Tierra with the CRB's in it (??), but i wont know until i get a good look at it as i have been away since it was delivered.
Picked up new on ebay for $80+$13p&h.  
I am yet to test it out, as only just purchased, but from my mates who have used and abused they rate very highly, and much better than anything they could get locally for a simialr price.

Tough inshore saltwater game fish and conditions can put ordinary spinning reels out of commission in a hurry. But the new Coastal Inshore models are no ordinary reels. Every material and component-from the rugged aluminum body, to the seven corrosion resistant CRBB ball bearings, to the ultra-consistent waterproof drag-have been carefully selected with these special demands in mind. For quality performance and durability you can rely on-day in and day out. 
Coastal Inshore Spinning Reels Features:
Seven CRBB corrosion resistant ball bearings, plus roller bearing 
Waterproof, multi-disc precision drag 
Digigear digital gearing for a super smooth, powerful retrieve 
Tubular stainless Air Bail-strong yet extremely light 
Twist Buster line twist reduction 
Advanced Locomotive Levelwind 
Infinite Anti-Reverse 
Long-casting ABS aluminum spool 
Spare aluminum spool


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Don't forget the stradic Ci4, super tough, light and specifically designed to be highly corrosion resistant.


----------



## bruus (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually I don't think the stradic has carbon drag. I did pick one up the other day and had a play, it did feel more refined than the soron and a bit lighter but also $80 more, where the abu says it has carbon drag. Unfortunately the Ci4 is out of the price range. I'm only in the position to buy a reel as a present. The stradic Fj would mean that I have to contribute to it plus line also. I think also the soron and the orra are out now since it will probably be limited to whats at BCF with a gift voucher. They do have the soron STX which is just a few extra bearings. The main reason I brought the 3 reels into question was to gain an idea of whether it was really worth the extra cash. As Bretto said about the quality vs marketing vs brand. All I care about is the quality so if I can get somthing cheaper with the same equivalent components then that's what I'm doing. Of course there's too many options and come the day to buy i'm sure all my research will be forgotten when confronted with all the goodies in the window


----------



## scoman (Oct 4, 2010)

What about an Okuma Sallina II off ebay for about 129 delivered and Im pretty sure they have them at BCF. Im pretty keen on getting myself one for chasing barra, jacks and maybe some spannish mac's up at Mackay. Supposed to be very corrosion resistant.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

scoman said:


> What about an Okuma Sallina II off ebay for about 129 delivered and Im pretty sure they have them at BCF. Im pretty keen on getting myself one for chasing barra, jacks and maybe some spannish mac's up at Mackay. Supposed to be very corrosion resistant.


Only problem is you won't pay $129 for them at BCF. The Okuma's are way cheaper on Ebay than buying them at local RRP. You could probably add another $50 to that ebay price.

My advise would be to buy as best as you can afford and look after it well. There is a difference in quality as you move up the price scales, it may not be immediately apparent, and plenty of guys who use cheaper gear will defend it relentlessly and that's fine, but most people after using some of the better gear don't generally want to go back. In time you will find yourself with a little more disposable income and then you can get some of the higher end gear that is a pleasure to use, until then sharpen your skills and learn how to pull apart, strip and clean your gear so that when you do get something expensive you can make sure it lasts for years and you get your moneys worth.

Kev


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Bruus, can't help with the others, but I have FI model Stradics in 1000, 3000 and 4000. They have been absolutely fantastic. They are drowned pretty much every time I go out. They get rinsed at home, occasionally I squirt a bit of Lanox at moving parts. I've had them from between 3 and 4 years they have been serviced once in that period.

Can't rate them more highly, although a little jealous of the CI models.


----------

